# Strange noise



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a '91 Max. It is making a strange noise coming from the front drivers side. Does it only when the car is moving. Kinda sounds like a speedometer cable. Sort of a alternating wirling sound.
I know sounds are hard to explain, but has anyone ever had something like this? Not even sure if the speedo is cable or electric.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check your brakes and make sure there's nothing stuck in there and that your pads are in good shape. sometimes a small grain of sand can get trapped between the caliper and rotor and it will make weird noises until it wears away or falls off. 

also check to make sure you didn't hit anything and that your wheel bearings are in good shape.


----------



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Brakes are pretty new and front end is solid. I am thinking its the speedo cable. The speedometer is twitching pretty bad. Assuming '91s have a cable.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

These cars have an electronic speed sensor, so no speedometer cable.

usually the noises are from the above causes, though there are always other issues as well...


does it only happen when accelerating or when the car is cold?
3rd gen MAximas are prone to exhaust stud breakage and they can cause some pretty freaky noises- usually sounds like ticking, but I've heard them chirp, whistle, rattle, tick, all kinds of stuff..


----------



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Found it. You were right. It was the brakes. Its the wife's car, so hardley ever drive it. When I did after I saw your first reply, thats what I found.
Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Good stuff.. glad you fixed it.


----------

